# Southworth Boiler Feed Pump



## SBWHART (Apr 23, 2011)

Just completed this little boiler feed pump, from drawings and casting supplied by Sothworth Engines


Her we go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9L6g-mafvo&feature=youtu.be

Stew


----------



## slick95 (Apr 23, 2011)

Watched it a few times...great little pump.

The build thread made it that much better. Very nice work Stew :bow: :bow: :bow:

Thank you for sharing your talents...

Jeff


----------



## SBWHART (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Jeff your interest is much appreciated.

Stew


----------



## joe d (Apr 24, 2011)

Stew

A fine bit of kit. Read the build thread on that other site, enjoyed it thoroughly.

Incidentally; was that your mug I saw looking out at me from the pages of 
a model engineering mag on my local news-stand?

Cheers, Joe


----------



## SBWHART (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Joe



> ncidentally; was that your mug I saw looking out at me from the pages of
> a model engineering mag on my local news-stand?



Yes it was my mug ;D I guess that was my 5 minutes of fame.

Cheers

Stew


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Stew, great piece of work you have there. Those pumps are so relaxing to listen to and watch as they stoically stand and do there job. Could you direct me/us to the build thread that was mentioned earlier, I'd like to have a look-see at your trials. :bow: Thanks for sharing with us.

BC1
Jim


----------



## SBWHART (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheers Jim

Her's the thread http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4763.0 enjoy

Took the pump arround to our model railway track this afternoon to show the guys and it ticked away pumping water for a good hour driven by a 12V compressor coupled up to the car battery.

Stew


----------

